# When did banks start recording calls?



## Brendan Burgess (7 Jan 2020)

I presume some did it as good practice before the others. 

When did it become compulsory?

How long do they have to keep them?

Brendan


----------



## RedOnion (7 Jan 2020)

It's only compulsory under CCMA.


----------



## Johnc6 (7 Jan 2020)

KBC started recording 2010


----------



## Sunny (7 Jan 2020)

We were recording phones in BOI in the late 90's around executing client orders but I don't know if that was widespread or if it covered all areas. Think it is 6 months for voice records but not sure.


----------



## TrackerThieves (9 Jan 2020)

EBS started recording from the start of 2013
ccma 2013
65. All records required by, and demonstrating compliance with this Code, must be retained by the lender for six years.  In addition, all records relating to a borrower must be retained for six years from the date the relationship with the borrower ends.


----------



## TrackerThieves (9 Jan 2020)

64. A lender must maintain recordings of all Arrears Support Unit telephone calls made to or from a borrower in relation to his/her arrears or pre-arrears.  

assume "all records" from section 65 includes recording but not very clear


----------



## cmalone (11 Jan 2020)

Had a data protection / gdpr request with bank of Ireland. Complaint went to ODPC commissioner and bank claimed that no calls were recorded. They changed their mind 1 year into investigation and ‘found’ some calls , but not the relevant ones I was looking for. The case continues. So beware... they may initially deny. You will heed to have times / dates / what number you called / who you spoke with etc to beat their lies ...


----------



## notabene (11 Jan 2020)

cmalone said:


> Had a data protection / gdpr request with bank of Ireland. Complaint went to ODPC commissioner and bank claimed that no calls were recorded. They changed their mind 1 year into investigation and ‘found’ some calls , but not the relevant ones I was looking for. The case continues. So beware... they may initially deny. You will heed to have times / dates / what number you called / who you spoke with etc to beat their lies ...


 in my experience even when you can provide those details they still won't always be able to provide the call transcripts - was able to do so for numerous in calls made in 2016 for example and none of these were provided to me.


----------



## cmalone (24 Jan 2020)

In my experience - they pretend they can’t - but data protection commissioner forced them in my case. They denied for 3 years that calls existed or related data. Every time I phoned back - the agent could see what time - date - notes from previous calls - but bank denied such records maintained for an extended period.


----------



## TrackerThieves (25 Jan 2020)

cmalone said:


> In my experience - they pretend they can’t - but data protection commissioner forced them in my case. They denied for 3 years that calls existed or related data. Every time I phoned back - the agent could see what time - date - notes from previous calls - but bank denied such records maintained for an extended period.


+1
same experience with EBS, 2 official complaints and other internal investigations by a number of other departments found some of the missing calls in dribs and drabs over a 2 year period but it was not until the data protection office got involved they decided to hand over most of the missing recordings. Also requested calls from a related AIB bank account relating to the same period and after 6 months of denying they existed and repeatedly told there was no records of these calls. It was only when i got evidence of a log of correspondence through my local branch that they provided the log and eventually most of the calls. Still calls and other documents missing that are in the log.

A number of the missing recordings turned out to be a separate department within the ASU which did not record any of their calls. Serious questions to be asked


----------



## Hairymilo (26 Jan 2020)

Ulster Bank officially confirmed in correspondence with me that call recording was not in place in UB Mortgage Operations until *July 2013*.


----------



## cmalone (29 Jan 2020)

Well that’s over 6 years of calls for anyone ..,


----------

